
If JavaScript is getting popular why does Google Trends show decline? - singularchist
https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=javascript
======
singularchist
You read how Javascript is getting popular year after year yet Google trends
search reveals a declining search volume for Javascript. What explains this?

